# DRASTIC MEASURES 5TH ANNUAL TOY RUN



## fronty (Apr 14, 2004)

We are currently started talking and getting into our ToyRun put together this year. We know how alot of yall enjoy coming to this event every year. We are trying to start planing for it a little early this year because we always like to make it a little better than the previous year. We are trying to get the Union Hall back in Southlake were we had our after party and we are looking to hold it in November. We know we will see a bigger turnout this year from last year because of all the positive feedback. Some of the stuff we are trying to get together for yall this year is maybe a different cruise route with less traffic , more police escorts , Kareoke to get yall guys to stick around a little longer for the party (this should be fun) , bigger and better door prizes and maybe a few more suprises up our sleeve. We would appreciate some ideas and feedback from yall what yall like or may have disliked if you can. We really look foward to bringing yall this event every year and we have fun doing it along with yall for a good cause. 
Thanks all of us in DM

video from last years toy run
http://redonblack.com/video/dm-toy_run_2004.wmv


----------

